# why cut carpet when you can ROLL IT! My homemade target...



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting...show us the pics!


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

So if I understand you correctly here, you have rolls of carpet pad stacked inside if the frame. You then faced the front & back of the frame with carpet and then placed additional squares of carpet in front of the padding. How many layers of carpet squares are placed in between the face and the pad? 

This seems like a great idea. I tried stuffing my frame with the plastic grain feed bags. It stops the arrows good but it is kinda hard to get them out sometimes. I might try re-stuffing my frame with your carpet & pad.


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

eflanders said:


> So if I understand you correctly here, you have rolls of carpet pad stacked inside if the frame. You then faced the front & back of the frame with carpet and then placed additional squares of carpet in front of the padding. How many layers of carpet squares are placed in between the face and the pad?
> 
> This seems like a great idea. I tried stuffing my frame with the plastic grain feed bags. It stops the arrows good but it is kinda hard to get them out sometimes. I might try re-stuffing my frame with your carpet & pad.


Yep you got it!

From the side with the target face to the extreme left and the back of the target to the extreme right, the sandwich goes like this...
carpet face (backing facing out), probably 4 layers of carpet, roll of pad, roll of pad, roll of pad, carpet on the back.

having those few layers of carpet in the front really help in slowing the arrow, but since they're not rolled/compressed, it allows the arrow to penetrate into the padding, allowing it to be removed MUCH easier. One handed in fact!

I did have a void near the top of the target where there wasn't any carpet behind the face and the arrow went through the face, and into the padding, but did NOT go through the back layer of carpet.

Not too shabby for a 440 grain arrow at 65lbs from 20 yards!


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Would it make a good broadhead target ?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I accidentally stuck a Thunderhead in my carpet target--got it out undamaged, but it was a hassle. Definitely don't recommend shooting BHs at carpet targets.


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

gad said:


> Would it make a good broadhead target ?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Definitely not.


----------



## dormin (Oct 9, 2006)

Pictures Please.....


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

*Pictures as promised...*

first of all, I'm not a carpenter or an artist.

Here, you can see the profile of the target and all the rolls of pad inside...









In this pic, you can see the profile a little closer from the inside...









Here is the target face. The spots are spray painted and the face is stapled on. I will be adding a strip of wood to both sides to keep the carpet face tight.









Here is one of the spots close up. These are about 4-5" in diameter.









Lastly, a close up of one of the rolls that I rotated to get a pic of any damage the FP's have had after about 100 shots. None visible.









I have some carpet (not pad) left in my shop and I plan to make about 4 more rolls to top off the stand this coming weekend, in addition to adding the strips for the face. I'll build an angled roof at some point as well. The side will be sealed up with more carpet as well. There is carpet on the opposite side and back.

If I had duct tape laying around, I would've used that instead of the packing tape, but it served it's purpose.

Best part is, when the face gets worn out, I can replace it for free!


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

I wanted to share a trick for cutting the pad (not the carpet). My big pieces were in 6 to 8 foot wide sections. I had a broom handle in my shop that was about six feet long. I used this to roll up the padding around so that I had nice tight rolls. Then after they were rolled, I wrapped tape around both ends, eyeballed where the middle of the roll was and wrapped tape around the roll about 3" off center. Then I visually split the two halves in half again and wrapped more tape there. 

So what I had was a 6 to 8 foot roll with about 6 bands of tape around it. Then I used a sharp knife to slice through the middle section all the way to the broom handle, all the way around. Took less than 1 minute of doing this and I wasn't on my hands and knees or having to keep in a straight line. When I had cut all the way around, I simply pulled the halves apart and off of the broom handle. Voila! Two rolls!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve--where were you when I was on my old knees cutting carpet?

That is a tip I'll file away should I ever need to cut more for my target--


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*roll it*

i did the same thing last year when i made a target i just rolled it! i didnt even think of posting it bc it looked dumb it worked great but i was scared someone would say it looks dumb but it worked great! and im glad you had the guts to post it unlike me!


----------



## dormin (Oct 9, 2006)

dustoffer said:


> Steve--where were you when I was on my old knees cutting carpet?
> 
> That is a tip I'll file away should I ever need to cut more for my target--


I too have cut strips of carpet..... 5' X 18" to the tune of 5' high. I haven't gotten around to building a frame as of yet. I need to do someting pretty quick because if they fall over again and block the wife's car in the garage there is no telling what she might do.... To me or tha carpet. It might not have been so bad but I was out of town for work....for a week.


----------

